# Kitten waking up early hours



## ms_welshie (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a 16 week old kitten and during the night she will cry (last 2 nights it has been 4am). I live in a flat so obviously I hear her when she does this as my bedroom is next to the living room.

She's not in any distress and has water and food but I think she wants company and to play (no chance at 4am!!!).

Anyone know of anything that can be done?! I don't hold out much hope but though I would ask anyway.

Thanks


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

if she's in a small room of her own you could try putting a ticking clock in there sometimes they can calm kitties when they are on their own.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

How long have you had her??? Sometimes they will cry because they are a bit lonely being away from their mum and littermates. I find that normally the first couple of nights are tough on our babies.

I think you need to either persevere with it because she will get used to night time being quiet time....or get her a friend(!!) or have her in bed with you!

When ours are young, we let them have the roam of the house at night so that if they need a bit of company, they can wander about and make sure we are all still there! It's probably not ideal but I have got so used to cats wandering the house that they don't disturb me as much anymore!

Lou
X


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

sleeping with you might be ok if you are a light and non rolling sleeper other wise careful having her in bed with you if you are a rollin sleeper you could roll over on her and you wouldn't be very happy with the outcome  she's still pretty young and small kittens like warm places and will go right up under you. which reminds me do you have a heating pad is it possible kitty is a little cold? warm places can stimulate sleep in kittens you could put a heating pad in with her and see if that helps?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

I didn't mean to actually tuck her up in bed with you.....I just meant to allow her in the room. Mine love to sleep on the end of our bed and then when my husband leaves for work at 5am, they come and climb on his pillow!!!

I have never had an accident with a kitten at all and I think at 16 weeks old, they will let you know if you are squashing them!

Lou
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I have a 16 week old kitten and during the night she will cry (last 2 nights it has been 4am). I live in a flat so obviously I hear her when she does this as my bedroom is next to the living room.
> 
> She's not in any distress and has water and food but I think she wants company and to play (no chance at 4am!!!).
> 
> ...


*Kittens/cats are generally awake around that time, I know mine all are, they have a play ect for an hour or so then go back to sleep. Cats are night predators and are usually roaming around through the night anyway Try to just ignore her and she should settle back down again or go and play with her toys ect for a bit*



> I have never had an accident with a kitten at all and I think at 16 weeks old, they will let you know if you are squashing them!


*Nor me and yea they would soon get out of the way at that age, cats arn't that daft enough to be squashed*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> I didn't mean to actually tuck her up in bed with you.....I just meant to allow her in the room. Mine love to sleep on the end of our bed and then when my husband leaves for work at 5am, they come and climb on his pillow!!!
> 
> I have never had an accident with a kitten at all and I think at 16 weeks old, they will let you know if you are squashing them!
> 
> ...


you'd be shocked  and i mean  i'm a cat in the bed person too and it put me off.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

Knew you would all help!! Ms Welshie told me (on another forum) that the kitten is 16 weeks old.

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Knew you would all help!! Ms Welshie told me (on another forum) that the kitten is 16 weeks old.
> 
> x


Hope we helped then!!! These sorts of questions are difficult for me because my cats run the house anyway....I can't remember the last time I woke up without a cat on my bed!!!

Lou
X


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Hope we helped then!!! These sorts of questions are difficult for me because my cats run the house anyway....I can't remember the last time I woke up without a cat on my bed!!!
> 
> Lou
> X


or on my face!!!!!!!!!!! or now days under my duvet. lol my girls push me out of my bed now days.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*mine love to curl up on me bed  even at 6weeks old  x*


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *mine love to curl up on me bed  even at 6weeks old  x*


It's funny - we never allow our kids in bed with us (unless they are unwell) but the cats snuggle up there every night!!!

Lou
X


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

FluffyCatLover said:


> It's funny - we never allow our kids in bed with us (unless they are unwell) but the cats snuggle up there every night!!!
> 
> Lou
> X


*hahahahahahahahahaha so true  *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> It's funny - we never allow our kids in bed with us (unless they are unwell) but the cats snuggle up there every night!!!


*Hahaha, thats is so true, lol. *


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyway, can't stop and chat....off for a nap and to see how many kittens I can squish underneath me in the meantime!!!

I may be some time.....


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Anyway, can't stop and chat....off for a nap and to see how many kittens I can squish underneath me in the meantime!!!
> 
> I may be some time.....


*OMG!! Hahahahaha*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Anyway, can't stop and chat....off for a nap and to see how many kittens I can squish underneath me in the meantime!!!
> 
> I may be some time.....


*..........*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

well most nights/monings here at 4am it sounds like the battle of the bulge is taking place here, all ours have the run of the house and thats exactly what they do. before we go to bed we have to make sure everything is put away or it ends upon the floor with a crash, and oh boy Charlie the kitten is worse than the others put together.he goes through the house like hurricane katrina.hahahahaha the first words Sue says everymoring are " you wait you little sod" !!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hello Welshie, its nice to see another Cardiff resident join the forum, i hope you enjoy it here .chat soon ..................chris


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

Omg my kittens runs around all night her favourite thing is to pretend she is attacking something on the bed so she pounces all over us.
She has currently taken to ripping my toes open to wake me up for food.
She has also made my cat naughty who has never been naughty.
All i hear all night is them running around and spinning around in their tunnel.
That convienently has a loud bell on it.
She even demolished a £5 note the other day and regularly demolishes letter and bills, and then hides them.
I think its something i have to get used to.. lol
My cat used to just sleep at the bottom of the bed all night but now seems to prefer molly's company instead.
So she may just need a friend or maybe some new toys or just the roam of the house so she knows you are there still


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes either let the kitten in with you, but remember this will be forever, because once you let them in, it's hard to stop them.

Or, treat her like a kid, let her cry and ignore until she falls back to sleep. Leave some safe toys with her she can play with herself. 

This is why 2 kittens are better than one 

None of my cats sleep with me. They know when it's bed time and they usually sleep right through. They sleep in the dining room/conservatory.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Anyway, can't stop and chat....off for a nap and to see how many kittens I can squish underneath me in the meantime!!!
> 
> I may be some time.....


 You are outrageous! read this thread the wrong way round but understand this now! PMSL


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Anyway, can't stop and chat....off for a nap and to see how many kittens I can squish underneath me in the meantime!!!
> 
> I may be some time.....


You complete nutter!! LMAO!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> sleeping with you might be ok if you are a light and non rolling sleeper other wise careful having her in bed with you if you are a rollin sleeper you could roll over on her and you wouldn't be very happy with the outcome  she's still pretty young and small kittens like warm places and will go right up under you. which reminds me do you have a heating pad is it possible kitty is a little cold? warm places can stimulate sleep in kittens you could put a heating pad in with her and see if that helps?


I think Steph makes a point. Ok it may not be common but my Boyfriend is a 16st body builder who sleeps like the dead. If he rolled on a 16 week old I Don't the kitten would stand much of a chance. Its like not sleeping with your baby etc...

It was just a "be careful." The Opening Poster may realize this but they asked for help and advice at the end of the day.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe try a radio too at low volume and some snuggle bears,our lot are either just getting their party going at 4am or having a snack and gearing up for the next round,like a herd of tazmanian devils on a redbull rush Hi btw Miss W and welcome,she's only a baby and it's something she isn't used to at the mo,i'm sure she'll soon adapt with some suggestions that have been mentioned already
Anyway, can't stop and chat....off for a nap and to see how many kittens I can squish underneath me in the meantime!!!

I may be some time.....
Pmsl Lou,ya little minx ya


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

My cats sleep in bed with me...tucked up under the covers...with their heads on a pillow....just to add I do NOT tuck them in lol. They crawl up uner the covers from under the bed until their heads poke out the other end on a pillow...then they strech out and try to push me out....


----------



## ms_welshie (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks ever so much for all your replies.

What we tried last night was turning off all the lights (we had previously been leaving on the living room light) and my boyfriend left the living room and bedroom door open. She seemed ok and when he woke at 4am, she was sleeping on his legs!! He then woke again at 6:30am to use the bathroom and that was when she "got up" which is fine as I get up at 7am anyway!!!

Fingers crossed this is the break through we needed!

Thanks again... this was the first time using this site but I'm sure I'll be back!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad to hear you had a peaceful night. it sounds if your kitten is settling in very nicely


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Our kitten was like that when we first brought him home, i found turning on the television on to a soft toned channel *Alfie likes discovery lol* tends to settle him. Also i put a rattle ball out for him to play with and I have a cornor sofa which i put all the cushions to build a little tunnel so he could run through it...trust me I didnt hear a peep out of him that night, nor any night after that!!!! Took all of 5 mins and i got a full 8 hours in!!!! :


----------

